# Limes?



## steven (Feb 6, 2012)

My sulcata ate a piece of lime, and I was wondering if it was okay. He didn't eat much, it was actually really cute, he took a bite, then another, then pulled away fast and shook his head. Like he tasted the sour of it. It was the first time, and it was an accident that he even got some.
The main question is are citrus fruits okay? or should torts avoid them?


----------



## wellington (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't believe they are suppose to have acid fruit like that. But others may know more.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 6, 2012)

Ours will not eat any type of citrus.


----------



## Madkins007 (Feb 6, 2012)

Many diet plans call for occasional citrus for variety, vitamins, etc., but they are pretty acidic for a regular option. Naval oranges are a good choice, if you plan to use them at all, because they have a good calcium load.


----------



## ascott (Feb 6, 2012)

yeah, LOL... Herman (CDT) took a bite of an orange and then did everything he could to get away from it....so needless to say it was not a big hit...although I will likely try it again this season and see what they do....finding a new once in awhile treat is always a quest here...


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 7, 2012)

If they eat it just makes sure its not very often. A one time thing won't hurt your tortoise, just if its a constant then that's when there's an issue.


----------



## Katherine (Feb 8, 2012)

I would worry about the high acidity of citrus altering their intestinal pH and making it an inhospitable environment for natural /necessary microbial commensals. I doubt a bite of lime would be harmful (my big kids will occasionally nab a fallen persimmon) but I would not advocate introducing citrus as a routine part of a Sulcatas diet.


----------



## steven (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I figured that a little wouldn't be bad, and I was right!


----------

